# Beautiful Weather Pictures



## Bellbird (Oct 27, 2021)

Being an outdoors gal I often look up at the sky to see the beautiful changing colours from climatic conditions.
Smoke from the Australian bush fires drifted over to NZ, turning the sky and sun hazy with a yellow and redish look.                               sunset at Ahuriri, Napier.  Thunderstorm approaching.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 27, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Being an outdoors gal I often look up at the sky to see the beautiful changing colours from climatic conditions.


Yeah, I get that.

The sky at our mountain cabin was quite a show at times.

Like after a storm;



Or a great sun rise;


----------



## MrPants (Oct 27, 2021)

Random Weather pics on the cell phone.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Granny B. (Oct 28, 2021)

A beautiful sight of snow on Mt. Shasta after our last storm and after a summer of fires and smoke.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2021)

Your photos are so pretty.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 28, 2021)

The beauty of Japan...


​


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 28, 2021)

A couple walk at the Germia National Park with autumnal colors in Pristina, Kosovo, October 27, 2021. PHOTO: EPA-EFE


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 4, 2021)

Aurora Australis, Southern Sky.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2021)

Ice storm one year. Kinda pretty except for the cleanup and damage that followed.


----------

